# T-Mobile Coverage?



## droidrat (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi All, I was hoping someone on these boards could give me some kind of idea what the coverage is like on the N5 in/around the Bruceton Mills, WV area for T-Mobile. I see on T-Mobile's official coverage map that it shows it is mostly being covered via roaming on AT&T's network, but was looking for a more real life perspective.

I don't live out that way, but go there frequently during the summer for camping and such, so I'm not expecting great coverage anyway. But it would be nice to know that I will at least be able to get calls & txts.

Thanks!


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

Sounds to me like you will be mostly on edge/2g. Is straight talk AT&T an option for you?

Edit: Text and calls should be ok but I couldnt live with edge.


----------



## pkelly517 (Apr 28, 2012)

droidrat said:


> I don't live out that way, but go there frequently during the summer for camping and such, so I'm not expecting great coverage anyway. But it would be nice to know that I will at least be able to get calls & txts.
> 
> Thanks!


Find something that works most of the time where you travel.

Next summer, buy a 1 month prepaid Sim for the other guy. Worst case, you've got to get the prepaid card when you camp. Best case, the Sim you use the rest of the year just works.

Actually, worst case is no coverage at all with either tm or att. But you'll know.

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## droidrat (Jul 12, 2012)

Yeah, I'm waiting for my N5 and will get a 1 month prepaid sim to test it out. If I didn't get such a good deal on VZW via work, I'd drop them altogether, but I get decent coverage from them out there, so I'm having a hard time justifying dropping them.

Thanks for the input though!


----------



## jjhiza (Oct 22, 2011)

Just to add to the conversion - the Edge network is brutally slow... I was on it at my parent's house (upstate NY) during the holidays, and it drove me crazy. Since T-Mobile coverage is sparse in your area, check out service provider sites like Ting...you may find a non-mainstream carrier with better service. Best of luck. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

jjhiza said:


> Just to add to the conversion - the Edge network is brutally slow... I was on it at my parent's house (upstate NY) during the holidays, and it drove me crazy. Since T-Mobile coverage is sparse in your area, check out service provider sites like Ting...you may find a non-mainstream carrier with better service. Best of luck.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Yeah that's what's keeping me on straight talk with an att Sim. I'd rather have tmob but as long as I'm not paying what att wants on post paid I'm good.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## kiw3blu3 (Nov 3, 2013)

I am a proud owner of a Google Nexus 5 custom ROM on t mobile carrier and I'm from Oceanside California and have not had one ounce of trouble or service droppage in my area T Mobile's always been a good carrier in the services been outstanding that's just giving you my point of view from this side of the coast. The Nexus 5 is the best of the best phones to me there's nothing It cant do and gives me everything I want and look for ....this phone is a beast!!!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## kiw3blu3 (Nov 3, 2013)

Well in the continuance of my honesty it does lack wifi calling that's it however if you're in this area that doesn't pretty much have service its not sure the hell not going to have wifi so its not much of a loss

Sent from my Nexus 5 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## jjhiza (Oct 22, 2011)

kiw3blu3 said:


> Well in the continuance of my honesty it does lack wifi calling that's it however if you're in this area that doesn't pretty much have service its not sure the hell not going to have wifi so its not much of a loss
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using RootzWiki mobile app


Wifi calling is one of the "features" T-Mobile touts most, in an attempt to get people to switch. If it doesn't work for you, you should call and let them know. I don't use it either, but I'm not getting to pay for features that don't actually function... I tested it where I live (the North East), and it works fine.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------

